# FF Meet 2009 - TIme to Book!!!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Well my little lovelies the time has come to book your rooms for the 2009 meet..............................

Northwick Hotel 
http://www.northwickhotel.com/

3rd - 5th July (staying overnight on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th)​
The booking list is as follows.......

4 Family Rooms - comprising of a double and single bed
Sue, Debs and Iestyn (paid deposit)
Carole, Paul and Robert (Paid deposit)
Debs, Andy and Katie (Paid in full)
Shelley (aka Mish3434), Au pair and 2 LO's (Deposit Paid) - COT needed

7 Twin rooms - comprising of two singles that can be pushed together
Dizzi & Marie 76 (shelley Z bed Sat) (Deposit paid)
Jayne, Jack & Ben (z bed) (Deposit paid)

5 single rooms
Charlies mum (Debs) and Mathew (cot)

 13 double rooms
Mel, Tony and Jessica (Deposit paid)
Jax, Mark and Cesca (Deposit paid)
Jo, Paul and Charlie (Deposit Paid)
Amanda and Steve (Deposit Paid)
Suzie,Andrew & K (Deposit Paid)
Maz dh and Lily (Deposit Paid)
Sarah K and Dan (Deposit paid)
Luckymum and Bel (Deposit paid)
Mummytokeira and Keira
Be Lucky and DH
Lou and DH
Mark and Karen

Meal Only
ACBICCY and DH

Daytime Only
Amee & ?

The rates are as follows £52 per person per night for the Family, Double and Twin rooms

The single room is £85 per night

Z-Beds are £10 per night

Your meals and breakfast are included in the price of your room, the meal is yet to be decided by Admins, please give us an idea of what you would like!

Children will not be charged for the rooms other than bed hire if needed. They will be charged breakfast @ £5 if they want breakfast and the dinner charge will be £5.95 for children's menu.

Now for the paying bit....................

FF has paid a huge deposit on your behalf enabling us to book the whole hotel. We require from those wishing to stay at the hotel a £20 per person nonrefundable deposit made payable to FF in form of a cheque or straight into the FF bank account - alternatively you can pay in full.

If you book a room you have up until two weeks before the event to either pay us in full for the cost of the room or to pull out allowing someone else to have your room.

*Those who are wishing to stay for one night only will have to book the hotel next to this one as we have booked this hotel on the basis that people are staying for the weekend (2 nights). There is a hotel called the Evesham hotel, Cooper's Lane, Evesham, WR11‎ - 01386 765566‎ - You will have to book this yourself but pay us for your meal on the Saturday night at the Northwick* 

Those just wishing to come for the meal will have to pay the meal price which is yet to be decided upon

For any further info or queries please contact me.  ​
Now for some FAQ's

What do we do during the day?

We aim to stay at the hotel and chat to everyone who comes in (even if they are not members of FF  )
We provide games etc for all the children, face painting, pass the parcel etc (and gift included from FF - this hotel has a fantastic garden and climbing frame so i doubt the children will get bored)

What happens in the evening?

We have a meal 

We have a raffle (lots of nice things donated by members of FF - previous raffles include dvd players, holidays, vouchers, booze, MP3 player, and lots of other goodies)

We have recently started to have Kareoke which went down a storm and will have it again this year (as long as the manager of the hotel is ok with this)

We generally just really have a fab time 

Can we donate prizes for the raffle?

Of course you can, they are very much appreciated 

Is the meal included in the price of the room?

Yes it is, we have done some wheeling and dealing and because we have booked the whole of the hotel they have given us a great price on the room and the meal and breakfast is included.

How much is it to hire a cot?

It is the same price as the z-bed £10 per evening

How far is the hotel from the nearest train station?

By Rail - Evesham Station is within walking distance to the hotel. It has regular links to London Paddington, Birmingham New Street and Worcester Stations. It is 1 mile which is approximately a 10-minute walk to the hotel from the station.

Can we come during the day only?

Of course you can come during the day - we would love to meet you

If you have any questions we aim to answer them ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Really looking forward to this meet 

Hoping to meet lots of new people and of course seeing old faces  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh wow what alovely idea


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im really looking forward to this years event  

Evesham is a lovely place and theres lots of things to do - mind you most of us just sit round gabbing and getting to meet the people we have got to know on here.

If anyone is nervous about joining in then please dont be - there are so many people on here who will tell you they are glad they took the plunge and came and admins and moderators will introduce you - we even will meet you outside if your nervous about initially walking in.

So come on and be brave - we are all friends and it will  be lovely to see you all.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

R ther quite a few women or couples who come who havent been lucky enough 2 conceive yet.i am just thinkin ther will a lot of ppl with children here which ppl strugglin 2 conceive prob me i mean!mite find difficult.but must admit it sound lovely!berniex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG this is going to be one hell of a tearful meet up me thinks  

x x x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Be Lucky,

DH & I are going and have not been successful with treatment yet.

Sarah x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Details of the raffle as follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171806.msg2735216#new

Carebear - Of course you can pay via paypal using: [email protected]

Mel
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have booked my leave in work    Really looking forward to this meet and seeing everyone again, along with some new faces - don't be nervous!  

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Q & A updated

Please Please do not be nervous of coming, regardless of where you are in treatment, we would LOVE to meet you all.

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

12 rooms available still


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi

So glad I can make it this year   , would of loved to have brought DH but he is off to Afghan mid Feb - end July!! Aupair is Romy and my LO's are Caitlin and Nathan, 1 IVF miracle and one natural miracle.

Looking forward to putting faces to names etc.  What time do most people turn up on the first day, its a 3 + hour drive for me so would like to leave early'ish to miss the Friday traffic.

Shelley x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Mel

Is there meal only ??  we have motorhome and hopefully will trundle up for weekend - now looking at sites

x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

What address do I send the cheque to?  Any double or twin rooms left?

Sarah thank you for responding to me.

Bernie


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Mish3434 said:


> Looking forward to putting faces to names etc. What time do most people turn up on the first day, its a 3 + hour drive for me so would like to leave early'ish to miss the Friday traffic.
> 
> Shelley x


Hi Shelley

We normally arrive around 3/4pm ish - It takes us a good 3 hours (if not more if we stop off for a breather  )

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

ACBICCY said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> Is there meal only ?? we have motorhome and hopefully will trundle up for weekend - now looking at sites
> 
> x


Of course you can come for meal only - shall i put you down?

We will give you all instructions for the meal more near the time as people staying at the hotel get the meal included with the room 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Be Lucky said:


> What address do I send the cheque to? Any double or twin rooms left?
> 
> Sarah thank you for responding to me.
> 
> Bernie


We have Double and Twin rooms left - which would you like?

Will IM you the address 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated List

Anymore peeps want to join us..................we have something different in mind for the children this year 

And maybe something different for the adults too.........

Mel
x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Should we be scared


----------



## *nicnic2311* (Jan 22, 2009)

oh id of liked to have come to this


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

You still can hun


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

carole said:


> Should we be scared


nah of course not   , I don't think


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm all shy be nice to me


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Luckymum said:


> i'm all shy be nice to me


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

whoops said the wrong thing I feel


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

do we need to let you know if we are coming for the day and not staying over?  

Ax


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Luckymum you'll be fine  and Mel does make Tony wear his clothes unlike that avatart that loves to strip!  

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

@ avatart 

I have a medical condition which means I can't sing    (I'm tone deaf)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I only sing if very very drunk!! and as i'm driving back the next day won't be happening


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Amee said:


> do we need to let you know if we are coming for the day and not staying over?
> 
> Ax


Hi Hun

It would be lovely if people let me know who is coming - look forward to seeing you 

Mel
x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

In that case, I would like to come for the day please, with DH and Chloe.   Hope that's OK.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jasey said:


> In that case, I would like to come for the day please, with DH and Chloe.  Hope that's OK.


Of course that is ok  - would be lovely

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated list - come on peeps, we want to meet some more of our members, Past and Present 

Mel
x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Promise I will send deposit this week...have cheque written keep forgetting to post!!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

MummytoKeira said:


> Promise I will send deposit this week...have cheque written keep forgetting to post!!!!


no problem


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

How many days left ??


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

U should do a ticker downcount!berniex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 155 days !!!
Or 5 months
or
155 days 
or
* 13,392,000 seconds
* 223,200 minutes
* 3720 hours
* 22 weeks (rounded down)*​
               ​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I've got a ticker   

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wooohoooo Debs, that's spurred me on, going to go and get one now!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Anyone else gonna join us


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

hi

I will come for the saturday with dd and ds!  looking forward to meeting everyone!  

A
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Great looking forward to it  

x x


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

hi 

new to this but would love to meet other couples. are there any rooms left??

what is the deposit

when is final payment due

if its 2 nights is it 2 breakfasts and 2 meals?

thanks

kerry


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

kezr1 said:


> hi
> 
> new to this but would love to meet other couples. are there any rooms left??
> 
> ...


Hi Kerry

We do still have rooms 

The deposit is £20pp (non refundable)

Final payment is due two weeks before we go 

The price does include breakfast and meals for both nights 

Looking forward to meeting you 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Amee said:


> hi
> 
> I will come for the saturday with dd and ds! looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> ...


Like wise - looking forward to meeting you too


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

how do i book


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Through me 

Mel
x


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

will have to check out my finances. i assume that it would be £204 for a couple then we need to add all meals on top

am i right


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

kezr1 said:


> will have to check out my finances. i assume that it would be £204 for a couple then we need to add all meals on top
> 
> am i right


It is £204 for you both for the whole weekend and the price includes your breakfast and dinner on both nights - the only extra money you will need is for your lunch and drinks 

Hope you can make it 

Mel
x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Mel


Have u received my deposit yet?


Em x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

MummytoKeira said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> Have u received my deposit yet?
> 
> Em x


Aologies

Yes i have hun - many thanks (keep meaning to IM you)

Mel
x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh thats great.....really looking forward to it


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Any one else fancy joining us 

How long Jo ? 

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only 129 days !!!
Or 4 months 5 days
or 
* 11,145,600 seconds
* 185,760 minutes
* 3096 hours
* 18 weeks (rounded down)*​
               ​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on people - we have gone to a lot of trouble to secure this hotel just for the sole use of FF members, it would be nice to keep it that way.

Its a brilliant couple of days and a lot of people get a lot out of coming to meet other FF's - You will not be disappointed.

Mel
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Only
3 double room
6 twins rooms
3 single rooms
left !!*​
*It is such a good weekend, if you haven't been before, come and give it a go, I am sure you will love it , and honest we don't bite   *​


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Me and DH will be attending this years fertility friends meet up. At the moment I am on my 2WW of my 4th IVF Treatment. So it all depends on next Thursday's pregnancy test to see if we are staying at the accomodation in Evesham or I am driving as we only live 20 minutes away from Evesham. But we will definately be having the meal.

Looking forward to meeting you all again.

Sonia xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great Sonia, it will be great to see you and your Dh again too! 

Axxx


----------



## tinktaylor (Dec 4, 2008)

hi mel how much is it for a twin room for the weekend and what ways are there to pay thanks woul dreally like to come so any info you could give as much info as possible


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun

If you go to the begining of this thread everything is there that you need to know  , the cost is £52 per person per night for the Family, Double and Twin rooms. If you can pay fertility friends.co.uk and send to me at my home address. (will IM you that)

Hope to see you - it is a fab weekend 

Mel
x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I got my   this morning so will be coming for the meal only. Maybe see you all on the Saturday or Friday or both. But I will be driving to evesham.

Sonia xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Sonia  

See you in July


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello jut wondering if there is a double room left ?? Dh has now said he would rather book us in a double then if he can come he can  and if he cant it not a massive prob i will have a big bed all to myself !! 
If there is could you let me know and then i can sort out the deposit 
cheers
Lou
xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yay Lou and Mr Lou


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sonia Congratulations to you both , Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

love Jo x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel said:


> Well my little lovelies the time has come to book your rooms for the 2009 meet..............................
> 
> Northwick Hotel
> http://www.northwickhotel.com/
> ...


Just given you an updated list 

Sonia ~ Congratulations hun 

Lou ~ I have added you and DH to the list in a double room 

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sonia that's fantastic news hun    

Lou it's also fantastic news that you're coming, we couldn't have had a do without you, I've never been to one that you haven't been at, it wouldn't have been the same! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mel, me and Lewis will be day only   not sure which one yet


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Mel.i have paid deposit as well but it wasnt next 2 my name.thanx be lucky x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks Mel 
Amanda am looking forward to it, have said to Al i will be PG or bl**dy slim for this meet up !!!!
Sonia fab news  congrats


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Me too Lou, although now thanks to my nose op, I'll be slim not Pg! But hey I'll be able to breathe properly so not all bad! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sonia - That's brilliant news  Congratulations to you and dh  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Has anyone from Admin been to see it yet? The Northwick Hotel I mean!

Axxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Has anyone from Admin been to see it yet? The Northwick Hotel I mean!
> 
> Axxxx


We have not been personaly but Jax (aka Jamapot) has stayed there before and said its nice ~ we can always blame her if its not 

Mel
x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Behind the abbey in Evesham town centre is a gorgeous playpark. Its alongside the river and boats do river cruises from there.
Theres also a outdoor childrens water park which is gorgeous on a sunny day. We were there in the summer and Eva had brilliant fun so for those with kiddiewinks take cossies and towels


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, no, noooooo!! I wasn't doubting how lovely it is, I'm sure its gorgeous Mel!   And anyway even if its not and the website they have is a big fat lie, we'll still have a great time, I am still wittering on about secure parking for bikes, quality of the car park etc... I'll give em a ring and check!

Not long now  

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Amanda just bookmarking - I need to read the whole thread -Where have I been


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel Ive just sent a deposit via paypal - for Marie76 & I 
can we have a twin room please.

Shelley is comming for the Saturday night 
so I guess we can get a Z bed in the room for her 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel, Please can you confirm if youve had my deposit and update the list

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

All done Dizzi  (did receive it  )

Mel
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

- I guessed you would be about soon to update 
I just had it in my head to ask . . . .


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> - I guessed you would be about soon to update
> I just had it in my head to ask . . . .


Glad you asked really as it is in my head to update but it doesnt quite leave my head 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anymore people want to come join in the fun ~ please please book now!

We would really like to meet some more members ~ newbies and oldies (as in long term members  )

Mel
x​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Mel - are there any double rooms left please?

xx xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How weird, I was only thinking about you yesterday Jennifer as I found a picture of Steve and I with Amelia at the meet in 2007.  Are you ok hun?

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel _please _  find a double room for Jen - I am going to "_need_" her there 

Amanda I caught up with Jen recently too  I love those pics from 2007!

Jen SEE YOU SOON 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

lol Thanks Amanda and Dizzi

I would so love to see you all too - I have so much going on at the moment that I rarely get on here anymore but am still in touch by email/******** with lots of FFers!!!

I saw the list of who is coming and thought, ohhhhhhhhh I really NEED to see all these people!!!!!  

I asked before because I really wanted a room just for the Sat night - I can't remember costs.... Will find out if there is a room available and then see what I can do 

xx xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I counted 11 names on the double room list - and theres 13 rooms  so send a deposit quick 



> 13 double rooms
> Mel, Tony and Jessica (Deposit paid)
> Jax, Mark and Cesca (Deposit paid)
> Jo, Paul and baby (Deposit Paid)
> ...


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us? 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Not long now ~ anyone else want to join us? 

Mel
x​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

- Lets bump the threads in our areas too


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Mel

Please can I book one of the single rooms?
I'll paypal my deposit over now  

Love

Ladylottie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Yey glad you are coming ladylottie


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Wahoo Em !


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

LadyLottie said:


> Hello Mel
> 
> Please can I book one of the single rooms?
> I'll paypal my deposit over now
> ...


 

Mel
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I'm so looking forward to it  
Although I'll be like a stranded whale in a single bed   . Better get them to put some of those cot side on it  

Realised it'll be my last weekend away alone for 18 years   , and I'm doing OK with my budgetting and shopping for Bubs. If I go into labour you'll just all have to help   

LL xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

First ff baby born at a meet


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Ooohhh i keep reading this thread and think i'd like to come - then i change my mind and im still undecided. Will DH be out numbered by females if i can tempt him along.

Kazzz


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No hun he won't, there are quite a few DH/DP's there usually and I've never heard my DH, Tony or Jo's Paul complaining about being out-numbered   

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yay Kazzz - come along ! My DH is coming too


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My dh is also coming this time and he doesn't usually


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

My DH is coming too.


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

My DH is coming too!

S xx


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Mel

Please can Mark and Karen book a double room please?

Kazzz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kazzz said:


> Mel
> 
> Please can Mark and Karen book a double room please?
> 
> Kazzz


 
4 shropshire Lasses 
( Carole, Dizzi. Marie & Kazzz )


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Shropshire girls on tour !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wonder if any more will Join us


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Are there any rooms left at the hotel


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh free does that mean you are considering coming?  
I hope so  
X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there Daniel and i would love to come for the day - do we have to book anything or just turn up?

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Yay! Kate! We're coming for the day too.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

freespirit. said:


> Are there any rooms left at the hotel


Yes 



Kamac80 said:


> Hi there Daniel and i would love to come for the day - do we have to book anything or just turn up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate xx


Depends if your comming for food


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Kazzz said:


> Mel
> 
> Please can Mark and Karen book a double room please?
> 
> Kazzz


All done


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

3 single rooms and 5 twin rooms left - come on people please book - lets make this a FF hotel only ​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tony - would that be an evening meal? Would the raffle be after the meal?

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes the raffle will be after the meal hun 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

3 single rooms and 5 twin rooms left - come on people please book - lets make this a FF hotel only ​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have decided! Is it ok to just come for the day? Wont stay for the meal as Daniel will no doubt be grumpy and tired by then!!

Kate xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Of course you can come for the day hun 

Mel
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats great - thanks 

Looking forward to it!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

They have always sounded fun but ive never been brave enough to come but most of the girls from the thread im on including you Clare are going so cant wait!

Kate xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else ?

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on Folks, please let's make it an FF only Hotel it will be so much fun! 

If you've never been before and you're nervous don't be it's great it's like you've known each other years! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to be a FF big meet virgin - would be great to meet some other first timers


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kazzz said:


> I'm going to be a FF big meet virgin - would be great to meet some other first timers


me too


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*69 days

Or 2 months, 8 days excluding the end date

or

* 5,961,600 seconds
* 99,360 minutes
* 1656 hours
* 9 weeks (rounded down)*​
               ​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!!!    

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow is it really that soon     I need to book our flights down and get a car hired!!!!!!

Can't wait to meet everyone after all this time chatting   I'm a first timer too Kazzz


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo hoo  Not long now 

Come on peeps! There must be a few more wanting to join us ! ( we don't bite, honest  )


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Mel 

Please could you change my booking to a twin room with a Z-bed, and add Jack & Ben to the list? 

Ta muchly 

xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yay - more friends for Robert to play with


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Definitely Carole  

x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

hello

Do you still have rooms left? If so dh, I and girls will come for the weekend. It will be chloes 2nd birthday on the Saturday xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep we have 6 twin rooms left and 4 single rooms.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

**bluenose** said:


> hello
> 
> Do you still have rooms left? If so dh, I and girls will come for the weekend. It will be chloes 2nd birthday on the Saturday xxxxxx


   Thats excellent news

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

thanks Looby looking forward to it, didn't think I would feel 'up' to coming so fab I am up for it!!!!!

Can we book a twin room with a z bed please.

Can you pm me with bank details to pay the deposit

Thanks

Donna x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

How exciting is this, so many people coming... we really are going to be having the whole hotel, not many rooms to fill now!

Jayne, so glad you are bringing Jack and Ben too, Iestyn will like to see them.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

This is getting exciting, as Sue says, so many people coming now, I really hope it is going to be just a FF hotel that weekend 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited! 

Jo - fab avatar by the way! 

Axxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Very exciting ~ its going to be great and so many new faces joining us 

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on peeps book book book  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mel said:


> Very exciting ~ its going to be great and so many new faces joining us
> 
> Mel
> x


Yep, I love meeting new people.  I'll be able to bore everyone to death with my story of a Sea Lion cuddle today at the Zoo - God my job's great some days!   

Axxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Jayne said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> Please could you change my booking to a twin room with a Z-bed, and add Jack & Ben to the list?
> 
> ...


Have amended the list on first page of the thread to show the above 

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jayne said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mel
> ...


Sorry Jayne - thought you had done so already 

Anybody else want to join us?

Mel
x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Mel, I hadn't, but probably should've and was just being a donut!  

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can you put me down for a single room + cot please 
Just me and Matthew (dh will look after Amy)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so so sorry and fed up about it, but I shall have to cancel my room  . Have had some very unexpected expenses come up - plus this pg is so difficult (been in hospital twice in 6 days now). 

Sorry and shall miss you all

LL xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Will be lovely to meet you CM. I'm doing the other way bringing the big one leaving the little one behind

Lottie sory to hear you won't be coming. I'd better start saving to pay my balance


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lottie - Gutted you wont be coming this year, though fully understand your reasons.  Will definately be missed... and you'll definately have to come to the next one with Alfie!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Have updated the list

Lottie hun ~ so sorry that you wont be coming  - will definately see you at the next meet with your little man though 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Daft question time - how do I pay  Can someone tell me how I get money to FF's bank please (i.e. sort code, a/c no etc)?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sent you an IM hun 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated list...................

Come on ladies and gents, more the merrier and we would like to meet some old and new members of FF.

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes we would! 

You'll all have an awesome time I promise!  Don't be shy!  There is a pot plant which you can hide behind if you need to! (Suzie brings the hiding plant!  )

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm plants, hiding behind, me ummm never


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, course not!! 










Axxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it a big plant pot??


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

If you see the size of me you would know the answer is yes


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Kazzz you took the words right out of my mouth (and no I am NOT singing that on the karaoke     )


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

carole said:


> (and no I am NOT singing that on the karaoke   )


umm famous last words


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I can hear it allready - Oh Carole . . .


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I can't wait - I have a feeling my looney side will be welcome here......


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PS Welcome back Carole   Hope you had a good holiday 

Debs yep the looney-er the better 
Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Mel,  I was wondering if the meals have been decided on yet please (trust me always thinking of my belly   )

shelley


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Mish3434 said:


> Hi Mel, I was wondering if the meals have been decided on yet please (trust me always thinking of my belly  )
> 
> shelley


It has not been chosen yet but we are thinking of letting them do a normal buffet with a bit of everything on it (making sure we have a selection of veg options  )

Mel
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Mel - just checking you got my deposit payment.....


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just booked our flights       Still to book car but will do that later  Can't believe it's only 4 weeks away!!! So excited to finally meet everyone after 3 years of cyber communication. What if I have nothing to say to anyone


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I can't beleive its only a month to go  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

mazv said:


> What if I have nothing to say to anyone


Then we can be wall flowers together


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Charlies-Mum said:


> mazv said:
> 
> 
> > What if I have nothing to say to anyone
> ...


Somehow Deb I suspect you're as much of a wallflower as I am


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll talk rubbish to you Maz


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

mazv said:


> Charlies-Mum said:
> 
> 
> > mazv said:
> ...


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm shy


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Luckymum said:


> I'm shy


Don't worry - me too.  Much more talkative on here than when I meet new people. We can smile shyly at eachother from across the room.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup, that'll be me.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and me,  my daughter is so different thou


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

She'll get on well with my son then


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I wont be able to make it   as i have a tempory job for 12 weeks on weekends     Really diapointed as i was looking forward to meeting everyone

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

How many rooms are left now Mel ??

Really hope we can have the hotel as an FF hotel for that weekend  

So looking forward to it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just want to confirm my deposit arrived! Its definately left my bank account......


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and did you get my balance OK please


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it OK if I come for the day on the Sat and the meal only?

Just realised my birth partner is there anyway so might as well take the risk there as here


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Woohoo, that's a great idea LL  

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Woohooo - that's the best news Em!  Whose your birthing partner then?

Sue xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gawd help her and lord alone knows why she agreed but its Carole    

I'm having a C-section and I think we've decided on the mama mia soundtrack for our music    

I'd love to come as long as I can drive that far coz its a bit flipping uncomfy - but I'll just have to make myself stop for breaks at the coffee and cake places on the way


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Wahay - I'll bring my blonde wig and white shiny catsuit then


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

By all means try but I think they'll make you put a gown on  .

Anyway - poor Kid. Imagine being born and that being the first thing you see


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness I've just thought, do you think it possible that G will be out of hospital by then? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

Perhaps I could come after all, just for the day!!!!! Carole, LL what day are you going?

Ooooooooooh I might actually meet some of you!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just checking on payment Mel - Dizzi -> 



> If you book a room you have up until two weeks before the event to either pay us in full for the cost of the room or to pull out allowing someone else to have your room.


who/where do you want me to pay the remaining monies as it looks like it needs to be soon ?

~Dizzi~

Ps Looking forward to seeing you all and prehaps having a pre meet natter in chat on sunday


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Im sorry i am not well at mo high blood pressure so will hav 2 cancel our double room.hope u all hav a good time berniex


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

BG BG BG BG     

Yes ! I will be there for both nights - maybe Saturday is the best day ? Check with LL if that is the day she is coming


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Two weeks to go ladies! Looking forward to meeting you all although still a little nervous  

Mel - please can you send me the bank details for the balance to be paid- thanks.

Sarah xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes - it would be Saturday for me xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

carole said:


> BG BG BG BG
> 
> Yes ! I will be there for both nights - maybe Saturday is the best day ? Check with LL if that is the day she is coming





LadyLottie said:


> Yes - it would be Saturday for me xx


If I can't come along* will you visit us in hospital? (it's not too far away   )

* After another day of poor feeding I wonder if we will by out in 2 weeks  d'you realize we've nearly been there 4 wks already ....... flippin' heck


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Come on norty G - we want you out of there in the next two days ! (never mind two weeks   ) 
Aunty C has spoken


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello people

For those who are coming to the meet can i please have all monies now (i was meant to have it by Friday 19th) so that the hotel is booked and secured.

Cancelling on the payment date is really short notice and to be honest i did state that i needed payment by then otherwise you do still have pay in full.

Due to the amount of people pulling out i very much doubt that we will have exclusive use of the hotel so that may mean no kareoke etc.

Carole - can you please send me your transaction number, any other person who has paid in full can you now send me your transaction number.

Many thanks

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Northwick Hotel 
http://www.northwickhotel.com/

3rd - 5th July (staying overnight on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th)​
The booking list is as follows.......

4 Family Rooms - comprising of a double and single bed
Sue, Debs and Iestyn (paid deposit)
Carole, Paul and Robert (Paid deposit)
Debs, Andy and Katie (Paid in full)
Shelley (aka Mish3434), Au pair and 2 LO's (Paid in Full) - COT needed

7 Twin rooms - comprising of two singles that can be pushed together
Dizzi & Marie 76 (shelley Z bed Sat) (Paid in full)
Jayne, Jack & Ben (z bed) (Deposit paid)

5 single rooms
Charlies mum (Debs) and Mathew (cot) (Paid in full)

 13 double rooms
Mel, Tony and Jessica (Paid in full)
Jax, Mark and Cesca (Deposit paid)
Jo, Paul and Charlie (Paid in full)
Amanda and Steve (Deposit Paid)
Suzie,Andrew & K (Paid in full)
Maz dh and Lily (Deposit Paid)
Sarah K and Dan (Paid in full)
Luckymum and Bel (Paid in full)
Mummytokeira and Keira (Paid in full)
Lou and DH
Mark and Karen (kazzz) (Paid in full)

Meal Only
ACBICCY and DH
Emmalottie

Daytime Only
Jasey, Dh and Chloe
Amee & ?

This is an updated list can you please let me know if it is wrong at all.

Thanks

Mel
x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

What's a tranasaction number    

Can send balance ASAP


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How much would you like for ther meal Mel and I'll paypal over xxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I didn't get a transaction number when I paid the cash in.  I've scanned the recipt I was given thou and could e-mail that over


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I sent a cheque for the deposit ......

How do I paypal the balance ?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Mel,

We've just transferred the balance of £168. I'll PM you the transaction details now.

Carole - for your 'transaction number' on our on-line banking (with Barclays) there is a space for specifying a reference number of our choosing and this is what I've e-mailed to Mel.

Hope this helps!

Thanks so much for organising this.

Sarah xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mel

Sorry hun, I've been away at my brothers wedding and only just seen this, I'll send you a cheque tomorrow is this ok?

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I am in the process of making the name badges  

For those of you who have a site name rather than your real  name can you pm me with your real name if thats what you want on your badge.

Also can you let me know partners names and those of the children.

If you dont want your real names on the badges thats ok - but tell me what you do want on there    Im more than happy to put something like debs dh.

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Debs,

My DH's name is Dan.

Missed you in the chat room tonight. Will try and pop in again next week.

Sarah xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel 
I can sort mine and marie's payment after work, but Like carole I just need to know how 

Debs you can put Dizzi Lizzi If you like on my badge 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi, you know I always call you Dizzi not matter what your real name is  

Oooo, it's getting close now  Can't wait to see everyone again  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jayne said:


> Dizzi, you know I always call you Dizzi not matter what your real name is


Me too I think she's stuck with it now!  

Axxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Mel - I  have sent you a cheque for the balalnce - hope that's okay.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi by name and by nature - Oh well Makes sense to keep it the same  Thanks Jayne & Amanda


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm starting to get excited now


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Excited but very nervous too  

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Mel ~ How much do I owe if I am staying on the z bed with 'The Dizzi one'  
And would you prefer chq or paypal


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel, Marie & I can paypal you just tell us where too please


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

mel-

do i pay you with this payments link @fertilityfriends.co.uk on paypal.

                                  please let me know 
                                      marie 76xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

You can pay via [email protected] 

xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  i've paid mine  can you just confirm that you have recieved it please.

                                              marie 76xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel will be along this evening to confirm hun 

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

thank you     


                                                marie76xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mel

I've posted my cheque for the remainder today! 

Axxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

MummytoKeira has sent a cheque, shes on holiday at the moment so asked me to let you know


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I have managed to change my moving date to this saturday so Daniel and i can make the meet just on the saturday for the day if you can add us to the list please.

I am also very shy and will be hiding behind this pot plant ive been reading about!!

Kate xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

It better be a big pot plant for all the people to hide behind


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

there is going to be a seperate party behind the plant, we won't be able to be shy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Will be lovely to finally meet you Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know and you and B as well. I am determined to make it this time no matter what!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry just seen the call for final payment. Just back fom holiday yesterday!

Will see if I can manage to sort it out via paypal link. Account is in DH name so will PM you with details Mel once I've done it. Definitely coming though as we've booked the flights down  

Ok stupid I know but how much do I owe  Have changed bank accounts so can't check what I paid for deposit  

Also can I book a cot for the 2 nights (or is it too late now)? Assume that will be an extra £20 (10 per night)

Maz x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Northwick Hotel 
http://www.northwickhotel.com/

3rd - 5th July (staying overnight on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th)​
The booking list is as follows.......

4 Family Rooms - comprising of a double and single bed
Sue, Debs and Iestyn (paid deposit)
Carole, Paul and Robert (Paid deposit)
Debs, Andy and Katie (Paid in full)
Shelley (aka Mish3434), Au pair and 2 LO's (Paid in Full) - COT needed

7 Twin rooms - comprising of two singles that can be pushed together
Dizzi & Marie 76 (shelley Z bed Sat) (Paid in full)
Jayne, Jack & Ben (z bed) (Deposit paid)

5 single rooms
Charlies mum (Debs) and Mathew (cot) (Paid in full)

 13 double rooms
Mel, Tony and Jessica (Paid in full)
Jax, Mark and Cesca (Deposit paid)
Jo, Paul and Charlie (Paid in full)
Amanda and Steve (Deposit Paid)
Suzie,Andrew & K (Paid in full)
Maz dh and Lily (Deposit Paid)
Sarah K and Dan (Paid in full)
Luckymum and Bel (Paid in full)
Mummytokeira and Keira (Paid in full)
Lou and DH
Mark and Karen (kazzz) (Paid in full)

Meal Only
ACBICCY and DH
Emmalottie

Daytime Only
Jasey, Dh and Chloe
Amee & ?

This is an updated list can you please let me know if it is wrong at all.

Thanks

Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

mazv said:


> Sorry just seen the call for final payment. Just back fom holiday yesterday!
> 
> Will see if I can manage to sort it out via paypal link. Account is in DH name so will PM you with details Mel once I've done it. Definitely coming though as we've booked the flights down
> 
> ...


£188 to pay hun (i am sure cots are the price of z-beds but if not i owe you £20  )

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Single Room Sat only = £85 + £25 per person for the meal.



Mel said:


> Northwick Hotel
> http://www.northwickhotel.com/
> 
> 3rd - 5th July (staying overnight on Friday 3rd and Saturday 4th)​
> ...


35 adults for dinner.
13 children for dinner.

If i have not calculated it right please let me know 

If you want to join us for the meal please let me know 

Think this is it now 

Mel
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Mel for all the hard work, getting so nervous but looking forward to it now.

WIll let MTK know you've recived her cheque


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm a bit worried you haven't received my cheque    - I sent it first class three days ago ...... blooming Royal mail


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There was a brief postal strike - so maybe its just held up for a bit - I'm sure it will get here soon


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

didn't even know there was a postal strike!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE55I2FL20090619


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

me neither! (and I know who you are now Luckymum  )


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Tony - I didn't know about the strike either .....

If it doesn't get there tomorrow or the next day, I will stop the cheque and Paypal it instead ...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes Mel can u add me to the list please for daytime only.

thanks

Kate and Daniel xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> me neither! (and I know who you are now Luckymum  )


Darn I've been sussed lol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Mel 
glad you got my payment 

See you all soon


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Not long now  ( got my plant ready  )

Just read some hotel reviews from last couple of months and it get top marks !!! 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Suzie/Mel 

Do I need to pay for the meal in advance or when I get there? xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just sent the money via Paypal with message so you know it's from me  Just got a car to book now & print off AA routefinder!

Can't wait!

Maz x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Maz, we received it ok


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

LadyLottie said:


> Suzie/Mel
> 
> Do I need to pay for the meal in advance or when I get there? xxx


As you are coming for the meal only, you can pay on the day 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can i please have the rest of the money PLEASE..................

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel said:


> Single Room Sat only = £85 + £25 per person for the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Balance paid by paypal just now


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you Lou 

Mel
x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Mel - haven't you recived my cheque for the balance ?  

I sent it on the 22nd so it should have  got there by now. I sent it to the Wickford address.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

carole said:


> Mel - haven't you recived my cheque for the balance ?
> 
> I sent it on the 22nd so it should have got there by now. I sent it to the Wickford address.


Our registered address is the accountants - not our home address


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

That'll explain it then .....         

What would you like me to do ? (No rude answers please   )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pre meet chat tonight at 8pm in the chatroom, all welcome!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im in the cocktail bar if you fancy a natter


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

coming


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

cocktail bar not on my list!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

what cocktail bar?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

me and CM on our own at the mo


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Im guessing Debs as set up a separate chat room called cocktail bar


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fine but we can't see it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

On my way too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone else fancy a pre meet natter ?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im sorry guys but the pc crashed before i could create the room  

Hopefully you all managed to have a good old natter  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you been serving your PC cocktails again Debs


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Mel, 

I'm not booked for anything but thought it was polite to let you know that I won't be able to pop in on the Saturday afterall. I was staying with my Dad in Oxford for the weekend but its not a good time for him as his mother-in-law is in hosp...anyway, long story.  Its too far for me to travel from North Wales in a day so apologies. I was looking forward to seeing you all.   Hope you have a brilliant time. 

XX


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

How many babies do we have on list?

Can someone let me know PLEASE 

Jasey - Thank you for letting me know, hope things get better for your dad.

Mel
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Matthew is a baby


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Matthew is a baby


a baby I want a cuddle with lol. I've got a tempremental toddler.

ARGH I'm trying to pack bearing in mind I leave in the morning and its not going well I'm sure I will have forgotton something


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nathan is my big baby at 19 month's lol x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

What time are people arriving on the Fri, and anyone know what time check in and out is? 

x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We won't be there until mid evening ish    cos Paul has to work ......


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

We should be arriving late afternoon - ish - hoping traffic is ok


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No idea - sometime between 1am (fri morning) and midnight Friday evening


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jayne

Steve and I normally arrive about 2ish and hotel isn't too far from the last one so should be about the same!  I like to get there early so I can get established with a glass of wine and work out who everyone is as they arrive!   

Axxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Marie & I are planning on getting there for about 4pm 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Charlies-Mum said:


> No idea - sometime between 1am (fri morning) and midnight Friday evening


Same here lol haven't discussed it with MTK yet. I'm hoping mid afternoon to miss the worst of the traffic


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm hoping about 6ish - M is at his first day at nursery (bad planning!)  so hope to leave about 4pm....


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

You won't be seeing me until the Sat, but not sure what time I will be arriving. I have a gay wedding on Fri in Cardiff, so gawd knows what state I will be in


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Depending on check in times, how quickly I pack on Fri morning, when I actually manage the military operation of getting out of the house and onto the motorway, I think I'm aiming to get there about 3 ish. 

Really looking forward to seeing everyone  

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm hoping to there for around 3 ish, I thinks its a 3 hour journey and an hour for lunch and I hope to pick the LO's up from Nursery at 11am and leave straight away.  I'll be the one that looks like she needs a large glass of wine as I hate driving on Fridays and get very stressed   LOL

Can't wait to meet everyone but feeling very nervous at the same time, I told a friend where I was going and she asked what I'd do if no one spoke to me  
x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We'll speak to you Mish


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll be hot and bothered one if taking my car the heating decided to get stuck on hot!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Can just see us all being a hot, bothered, stressed out bunch, until that first glass of wine is in hand!   

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Wine did someone mention wine  

(I am sooo pleased dh is coming this year so he can look after K while I have a glass of wine  )
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We may have to leave much later than planned 
DH's car is in the garage and they wanted to bring it back Monday  
and hes told them it has to be back Friday afternoon 
as we need the towbar for the weekend, so I am now going to have to wait till Dh rings and says the cars back with him,
I need his car as its company fule and has got aircon!
Oh well main thing is we get there  they get it back to him around lunchtime

Marie if you read this before I speak to you, dont panic! we are going and I will ring you friday asap!

Wine - apple juice and lemonade will slide down just as well 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mish3434 said:


> Can't wait to meet everyone but feeling very nervous at the same time, I told a friend where I was going and she asked what I'd do if no one spoke to me
> x


As if  You'll be lucky if you get a word in edgeways never mind no-one speaking to you!    You'll be praying we'd shut up after the first couple of hours I promise! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Assuming flight is on time and I can negotiate driving from B'ham to Evesham with DH navigating (no mean feat  ) then I should be there by midday!

So as I'll be first at the bar what does everone want  Red/white/rose ?

Maz x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hope you have a good journey Mazv 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rose for me Mazv! 

We might be a bit later setting off as being up for sale we need to leave our house in viewing condition for the agent over the weekend!  So might even be tea time before we arrive, what time is the Friday night meal?

Axxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new here and just came along your thread, if I'd of noticed it earlier then me and DH would of been up for this too!

Nevermind maybe next time, hope you all have a great weekend!

Georgina x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

carole said:


> We'll speak to you Mish


Thanks Carole 



AmandaB1971 said:


> Mish3434 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to meet everyone but feeling very nervous at the same time, I told a friend where I was going and she asked what I'd do if no one spoke to me
> ...


I sometimes get accused of being a chatter box too, and if I've had a wine or two it is normally total drivel that I spout!  However my 3 year old daughter talks more than anyone I know  from the minute she spots me in the morning till I kiss her goodnight it is non stop 

Can't believe its tomorrow!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh then C will have someone to talk to all day then  He does not stop talking either! even when being told off 

x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Suzie,  I was so shocked when my DD started to answer me back when being told off   I thought it would start at 13 not at 3


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh the answering back is dreadful! He does it all the time   trouble is he uses the correct grammar and uses the correct words so it is hard to tell him off


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Georginaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and just came along your thread, if I'd of noticed it earlier then me and DH would of been up for this too!
> 
> ...


Aww sorry you missed this time, are you near enough to prehaps come for the day ?
the big meet up is once a year hope to see you next time


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

We live in Liverpool, so its a bit far just for the day, but maybe next year!  

Georgina


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Georgina, you could always give the hotel a call and see if they have a room  Short notice and a bit of a rush though probably, so if not, we will look forward to having you join us next year  

Maz - Red for me please   Hope your journey goes well. 


Well, I've had a really long day and done absolutely nothing ready for the weekend, so I think tomorrow will be totally manic and lord knows what time we will finally leave here. I'm normally really organised, but that seems to have gone out of the window of late   I also don't plan on getting out of bed until at least 9 am tomorrow morning!

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

why is it that when I go away for the weekend I come out with huge spots !  
X


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

hiya

I feel really awful but wont be able to make the meet.   Was only popping in for the day but things have changed and I need to be elsewhere.  Am really sorry again, hope I can make it next year, was really looking forward to meeting everyone!

Axx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Shame you can't make it Amee

Suzie Me too


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Jayne,

Thanks for the reply - yeah is a bit short notice to sort things out as in work until 4pm today - will join you's next year.

Have a nice weekend.

Georgina x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can someone please explain why I need a suitcase for only 2 nights away  
AND I'll have a thousand carried bags full of stuff for M as well


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I've packed a small(ish) suitcase for just DH and I! Bringing things "just in case". I love driving as it means I can cram the car full of everything I want to bring!!

xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm packed all ready to go when dizzi is  .i've packed some just in case stuff aswell,wish i could just bring my wardrobe with me   .

cu all soon    .

                                    lv marie76xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

We're here and booked in! Off to bar for lunch and drinks. See you all there 

Maz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

LouF is on route, I am packed, need to nip to town, then wait on a call to say the cars ready!
see you later


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm packed, nearly ready to leave and looking forward to it - hope traffic is ok

Sarah xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm almost packed (everything but the kitchen sink!   - although tempted to try and squeeze that in as well) and sitting here with wet towel on my head! Will prob leave here about 3 pm, so there by 5 ish I reakon, so long as traffic kind to me. 

Maz - is it nice?  Although prob won't see if you reply now until I get there and see for myself as really need to not be online and keep getting sorted!  

See you all later  

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've thrown lots of random things in a bag - does that count as packed  

Just got to do some deliveries then I'll be off... ooh must remember to collect M from nursery on the way


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

have a wonderful time. Sorry we couldnt make it.
Enjoy yourselves xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The cars ready!

So we will be setting off in about half hour


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm leaving now - got to collect M (see I remembered!) and then will be there in about 2hours - aiming for 5.30!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're on M6 and have been since 1pm!!  Traffic really bad will be there between 6-6.30 I think! Xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Haven't set off yet .....  

Paul is now home, changed and walking dog, so it won't be long ........................

See you soon when we get there  

xxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Have a great time everyone 

xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Couldn't resist a quick log on before bed. The hotel is absolutely gorgeous  So lovely to see everyone and missing those that couldn't make it. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I echo Jayne
Super weather, great company,
missing all those who couldnt make it this year 

~Dizzi~


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry we couldn't make it this year. Think I would feel upset as should of been 5 months pregnant by now and seeing everyone with bumps and babies.   But hopefully we see you all next year and would have some more news on the adoption process. So at the moment me and mark is trying to level the back garden. We have 5 tonnes of soil we are barrowing from front drive to back garden so if any of the men are bored at the moment and would like to help us that would be great as we only live 15 minutes away from evesham. We live in redditch.  

Sonia and Mark xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

quick log on while Bel has her nap


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sonia  Totally understand hun. IF you feel like popping in later though do drop by. We all knbnow what its like hun ((hugs))

Loving the weather (now I've brought a fan!!) 

Oops M has just wee'd all over the bed though... hmmm. Think I will be sleeping in the other one tinight


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

at least you got that option


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

lol    Hope you are all having fun up there   

Fluffs xxx


----------

